# Come sono certi uomini..



## Duchessa (27 Ottobre 2012)

Sa falo sto qua....

PS Vendetta

[video=youtube;plzk-H3LJqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plzk-H3LJqk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sa falo sto qua....
> 
> PS Vendetta
> 
> [video=youtube;plzk-H3LJqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plzk-H3LJqk[/video]


Oh my god....Corriamo subito ai ripari....

[video=youtube;jMTw4b-rkJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMTw4b-rkJY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque sia Busoni un grandissimo tra i grandissimi...un miglioratore...

e ho una venerazione speciale per lui....Ostinato fino alla morte a suonare Bach al piano solo sull'edizione di Busoni...

[video=youtube;MyABEniTRSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyABEniTRSw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2012)

Ma becchiamoci lei la divina...in qualcosa che va oltre ogni ben di dio...l'iperuranio della musica...

[video=youtube;dFFCAr-tyZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFFCAr-tyZs[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (28 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque sia Busoni un grandissimo tra i grandissimi...un miglioratore...
> 
> e ho una venerazione speciale per lui..*..Ostinato fino alla morte a suonare Bach al piano solo sull'edizione di Busoni...*
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque sia Busoni un grandissimo tra i grandissimi...un miglioratore...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;UNVduEaQb-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNVduEaQb-4&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;vonJhz2COck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vonJhz2COck[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

*Come sono certi uomini no?*

[video=youtube;4xng_QbhHGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xng_QbhHGY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

E senti come Busoni aveva capito Bach...in questo assoluto capolavoro...

[video=youtube;9gDJDAylcBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gDJDAylcBw[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (28 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma parliamone un attimo.
> ...


----------



## Duchessa (28 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E senti come Busoni aveva capito Bach...in questo assoluto capolavoro...
> 
> [video=youtube;9gDJDAylcBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gDJDAylcBw[/video]


Questa mi mancava. Danke!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava. Danke!


Quest'uomo sempre lontano dai clamori e dalle fame...mi commuove ogni volta che ascolto qualcosa suonato da lui...
per me uno dei massimi pianisti di tutti i tempi...

[video=youtube;jrY8ZIRqa8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrY8ZIRqa8M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Qui immenso...riesce a far suonare il pianoforte come se fosse un organo...

[video=youtube;vI380kL7u9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI380kL7u9g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

*come sono certi uomini...no?*

[video=youtube;PZZZhxogA9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZZZhxogA9Y&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ma io vado pazzo per questa qui....non potrei vivere senza questa musica così contiana...

[video=youtube;JI_NBonhq0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI_NBonhq0g[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

*Come sono certe coppie...*

[video=youtube;aaNZlyOBo7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaNZlyOBo7U&feature=related[/video]

Mah...
Incredibile ste robe della coppia...
Qua le mani sono 4, ma entrambi fanno lo stesso suono pianistico...e sembra che sia un unico esecutore...


----------



## Duchessa (31 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;aaNZlyOBo7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaNZlyOBo7U&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Mah...
> Incredibile ste robe della coppia...
> Qua le mani sono 4, ma entrambi fanno lo stesso suono pianistico...e sembra che sia un unico esecutore...


Mitici davvero..
E per suonare in duo o in gruppi cameristici rimane una grande verità: o funziona subito l'insieme, o non funzionerà mai. Molte prove non servono. Se si sente nella stessa maniera, va tutto in automatico con naturalezza.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mitici davvero..
> E per suonare in duo o in gruppi cameristici rimane una grande verità: o funziona subito l'insieme, o non funzionerà mai. Molte prove non servono. Se si sente nella stessa maniera, va tutto in automatico con naturalezza.


Una volta ho fatto un concerto con due pianoforti nel lontano 1988...due concerti di Bach fa minore e do minore...e le variazioni di Brahms su un tema di Haydn...con una tizia...ebbene ne scaturì un litigio continuo...che durò anche con le registrazioni in mano...

Invece con un amico violinista...con cui siamo cresciuti in pratica assieme siamo mitici...e abbiamo i nostri best seller tra cui eccelle....sta roba qua...oltre alla sonata di franck...

Le donne ci amano e sospirano quando suoniamo sta roba qua...

[video=youtube;-8ZgUwDQIYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8ZgUwDQIYw&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (31 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta ho fatto un concerto con due pianoforti nel lontano 1988...due concerti di Bach fa minore e do minore...e le variazioni di Brahms su un tema di Haydn...con una tizia...ebbene ne scaturì un litigio continuo...che durò anche con le registrazioni in mano...
> 
> Invece con un amico violinista...con cui siamo cresciuti in pratica assieme siamo mitici...e abbiamo i nostri best seller tra cui eccelle....sta roba qua...oltre alla sonata di franck...
> 
> ...


:singleeye:

Non ti resta che un duo maschio - maschio, ha tutti i suoi vantaggi!


----------



## profumodispezie (1 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma parliamone un attimo.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> A me di Bach stupisce ogni volta il rincorrersi delle note, il giochi di echi, contrappunti, è una musica che se anche l'ascolti un milione di volte riesce sempre a sorprenderti per il fatto di aver messo in quel punto quell'aggancio musicale che avevi sentito magari 5 minuti prima...non ti fa "annoiare" il cervello...non so come dirlo, è una musica che esige l'ascolto, non il sentire.


Ma è una musica che da sempre si è imposta nella mia testa come tridimensionale...come se fosse una scultura con rilievi e profondità...

Bach aveva la rara capacità ( forse anche Reger) di pensare direttamente la musica come contrappunto ossia come linee sovrapposte...

Ma non basta una vita a "comprendere" tutto quello che in effetti c'è scritto in un suo pezzo...

Eppure i contemporanei dicevano che era "gotico"...

Penso che quest'uomo avesse un enorme fantasia.
Dicono che fosse un grandissimo improvvisatore.
Ovvio di quanto lui ha improvvisato non ci rimane nulla.

Ma appunto penso che si autocostringesse a imbrigliare questa fantasia in forme matematiche e geometriche.


Ma alla faccia dei cultori della prassi filologica...per me resta giusto assolutamente per esempio come fa questo qui...

[video=youtube;CSHx52uDOnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSHx52uDOnY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

E i luterani quando andavano in chiesa alla domenica alla Thomas Kirke di Lipsia...si trovavano sta roba qua...da cui un viandante inglese scrisse...ma che roba...mai udita prima...

[video=youtube;ZUX57PYacJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUX57PYacJg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

*E a Lipsia ancora oggi...e specie dopo il 1989...eheheheeh.*

[video=youtube;jxch7tLCmfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxch7tLCmfw&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## profumodispezie (2 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è una musica che da sempre si è imposta nella mia testa come tridimensionale...come se fosse una scultura con rilievi e profondità...
> 
> Bach aveva la rara capacità ( forse anche *Reger*) di pensare direttamente la musica come contrappunto ossia come linee sovrapposte...


Non l'ho mai ascoltato. Un suggerimento per acquistare qualcosa?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai ascoltato. Un suggerimento per acquistare qualcosa?


Orpo vediamo...
Sai che fisicamente, se mi togli la barba sono come Max Reger?
Allora difficile cosa consigliarti perchè questo compositore qui, portò davvero il contrappunto di matrice bachiana alle estreme conseguenze...insomma solo a diciannove anni...scriveva cose come queste...

[video=youtube;H7hPqB5UuTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7hPqB5UuTE&playnext=1&list=PLFEDAFE724217BED1&feature=results_main[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;0fWEYrSVkOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fWEYrSVkOw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Stasera Oboe...

[video=youtube;NKihUo3PYA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKihUo3PYA0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

E abbiamo pure i giovini che si credono di essere Gould...

Ma nonostante fassa el pajasso sona ben...

[video=youtube;uXrwKwf_yaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrwKwf_yaw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Ma mi rifugio volentieri sotto questa maestra qui...

[video=youtube;SmOo4LGPcjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmOo4LGPcjs[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E abbiamo pure i giovini che si credono di essere Gould...
> 
> Ma nonostante fassa el pajasso sona ben...
> 
> [video=youtube;uXrwKwf_yaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrwKwf_yaw&feature=related[/video]


Orchestra di Brema... ordunque .. Musicanti di Brema!

Ma meglio andare a dormire e sognare musica senza video va'...
Bendiamo tutti !!
E' ora di ascoltarla la musica.


----------



## Duchessa (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi rifugio volentieri sotto questa maestra qui...
> 
> [video=youtube;SmOo4LGPcjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmOo4LGPcjs[/video]


Ecco.. per l'appunto.. meglio così..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E abbiamo pure i giovini che si credono di essere Gould...
> 
> Ma nonostante fassa el pajasso sona ben...
> 
> [video=youtube;uXrwKwf_yaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrwKwf_yaw&feature=related[/video]


vedi, non guardo in faccia a nessuno, basta che suoni bene e mi "innamoro" subito. quel che fa con gli sguardi, le braccia e le gambe mentre suona, se gli cola la sbava et cetera sono solo dettagli quali possono piacere o anche no, ma che a lungo fanno la differenza fra uno che si è visto e uno chi si è sentito. ognuno che ha un po' di talento sa fare il suo show. e se lo show è copiare e imitare altri, sta ugualmente bene, sempre che poi non viene a meno di quel che sta a fare ... cioè musica.

e questo pezzo se l'è studiato bene, gli viene come nettare. ed è questo che conta. almeno per me


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedi, non guardo in faccia a nessuno, basta che suoni bene e mi "innamoro" subito. quel che fa con gli sguardi, le braccia e le gambe mentre suona, se gli cola la sbava et cetera sono solo dettagli quali possono piacere o anche no, ma che a lungo fanno la differenza fra uno che si è visto e uno chi si è sentito. ognuno che ha un po' di talento sa fare il suo show. e se lo show è copiare e imitare altri, sta ugualmente bene, sempre che poi non viene a meno di quel che sta a fare ... cioè musica.
> 
> e questo pezzo se l'è studiato bene, gli viene come nettare. ed è questo che conta. almeno per me


Si vero...e ha molte capacità...
Sentiamo questa sua sonata di Liszt...
Ma realizzare un'esecuzione come questa della sonata di Liszt è abbastanza facile...
[video=youtube;aH-DOGilKwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH-DOGilKwo&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Il problema è che ci si imbatte invece in questa esecuzione qui...
Che è inimitabile e che mette lei l'interprete su un altro piano...
E qui si può solo parlare di genio...

[video=youtube;Ii3bGYw-SvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3bGYw-SvQ&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è che ci si imbatte invece in questa esecuzione qui...
> Che è inimitabile e che mette lei l'interprete su un altro piano...
> E qui si può solo parlare di genio...
> 
> [video=youtube;Ii3bGYw-SvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3bGYw-SvQ&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


Non dimentichiamo che, come in tutte le cose, ci sono diversi livelli/modi di esecuzione - e diversi modi/livelli di ascolto.

Un po' come nella comprensione dei post del forum :smile:

Nell'arte l'artigianato non è molto discutibile, mentre tutto quello che è "oltre" il puro artigianato dipende da molte variabili. Noi possiamo riconoscere fuori solo quello che abbiamo dentro, e apprezzare solo quello che ci è affine.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è che ci si imbatte invece in questa esecuzione qui...
> Che è inimitabile e che mette lei l'interprete su un altro piano...
> E qui si può solo parlare di genio...
> 
> [video=youtube;Ii3bGYw-SvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3bGYw-SvQ&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


Urca.. questa mi mancava... che fuoco interiore.. bellissima.

Ma sentite questa...
Un giorno.. un pianista in una commissione... dopo le prime 2 battute... disse al candidato a voce alta: "Comincia pure!!!!!!!!":unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Urca.. questa mi mancava... che fuoco interiore.. bellissima.
> 
> Ma sentite questa...
> Un giorno.. un pianista in una commissione... dopo le prime 2 battute... disse al candidato a voce alta: "Comincia pure!!!!!!!!":unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::sbatti:


Ma è una mossa per allentare la tensione del candidato...no?
E quelle che vanno a lezione d'organo con le minigonne inguinali...nonostante docente dica...pantaloni?
Così la pedaleggiatura va a farsi friggere...


----------



## Duchessa (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è una mossa per allentare la tensione del candidato...no?
> E quelle che vanno a lezione d'organo con le minigonne inguinali...nonostante docente dica...pantaloni?
> Così la pedaleggiatura va a farsi friggere...


E ci sono pure le minigonne delle violoncelliste... Non che quelle delle violiniste collocate su un palco, con la platea di sotto, siano a meno...:singleeye::unhappy: .. pensa che ascolto dalla sala... tutti concentrati sulla musica..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...e ha molte capacità...
> Sentiamo questa sua sonata di Liszt...
> Ma realizzare un'esecuzione come questa della sonata di Liszt è abbastanza facile...
> [video=youtube;aH-DOGilKwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH-DOGilKwo&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]





contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è che ci si imbatte invece in questa esecuzione qui...
> Che è inimitabile e che mette lei l'interprete su un altro piano...
> E qui si può solo parlare di genio...
> 
> [video=youtube;Ii3bGYw-SvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3bGYw-SvQ&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


La differenza è lampante 

Il primo tecnicamente perfetto, il secondo vissuto, interpretato. Ecco la differenza fra saper suonare e saper interpretare


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La differenza è lampante
> 
> Il primo tecnicamente perfetto, il secondo vissuto, interpretato. Ecco la differenza fra saper suonare e saper interpretare


Si...
E la cifra dei grandi interpreti non è stata quella di fare la scimmia...ma quella di imporsi come qualcosa di nuovo e originale.
Sul pianoforte questa cosa è lampante, perchè il pianoforte è uno strumento molto sensibile a come viene cliccato...

Magari subito il gran gotha non accoglie il nuovo e originale ma nel tempo le cose cambiano...
Esempio di come suonasse Mozart o Beethoven non sappiamo...ma sappiamo da lettere che Mozart detestava il modo di suonare di Clementi "pestatore" e rimase sconvolto e imbarazzato da quello di Beethoven...quasi capisse che Beethoven aveva trovato un sacco di parole nuove per il pianoforte...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

ecco un giovane che trent'anni fa...lasciò interdetta la giuria che doveva giudicarlo...MAI si era sentita una roba del genere...

[video=youtube;WL_I1z5OHe4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL_I1z5OHe4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

e oggi...

[video=youtube;YT8nm21W4uU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8nm21W4uU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Questo qui a 18 anni suonava così...quando vide che la critica voleva fare di lui un bambino prodigio si ritirò per dieci anni...per tornare al mondo come uomo maturo con le palle...

[video=youtube;G1RUJCdR1-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1RUJCdR1-4[/video]

Ma quella volta Rubinstein in persona si alzò a stringere la mano a questo ragazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

e la giovine Argherich...eheheheheeh...
[video=youtube;a0nInkOn0zQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0nInkOn0zQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Immensa pure oggi...
Meno aggressiva e più misurata e consapevole su ogni nota che fa...

[video=youtube;UwLarIVXH4k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwLarIVXH4k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immensa pure oggi...
> Meno aggressiva e più misurata e consapevole su ogni nota che fa...
> 
> [video=youtube;UwLarIVXH4k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwLarIVXH4k&feature=related[/video]


e comanda l'orchestra


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

l amo.


non ci resta che sperare che almeno come compagna questa Donna sia fallace.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l amo.
> 
> 
> non ci resta che sperare che almeno come compagna questa Donna sia fallace.


Non lo so...
Ma ha passato le sue...quello si...
Ma anche quando a dirigerla era il marito...lei dirigeva lui.
Insomma fare musica con certi musicisti è come finire dentro un buco nero.
Piegano anche la luce...

Ma credimi anche per la Argherich sono capitati i momenti no...e i maligni dicevano perfino che era finita...invece sta donna ha più vite dei gatti e ne sa una più del diavolo...

Argerich has been married three times. Her first marriage was to composer-conductor Robert Chen, with whom she had a daughter, Lyda Chen, who is a violist. From 1969 to 1973, Argerich was married to conductor Charles Dutoit, with whom she had a daughter, Annie Dutoit. Argerich continues to record and perform with Dutoit. Her third husband was pianist Stephen Kovacevich, with whom she had a daughter, Stephanie.[10]

In 1990, Argerich was diagnosed with malignant melanoma. After treatment, the cancer went into remission, but there was a recurrence in 1995, eventually metastasizing to her lungs and lymph nodes. Following aggressive treatment at the John Wayne Cancer Institute, which included the removal of part of her lung and use of an experimental vaccine, Argerich's cancer went into remission again. In gratitude, Argerich performed a Carnegie Hall recital benefiting the Institute.[11] As of 2012, Argerich remains cancer-free.[citation needed]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

[video=youtube;bntEvGmmD0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bntEvGmmD0M[/video]

Duchessa....guarda dal minuto 33...
Questa si che sarebbe una mattana di quelle epiche....
Il valore sociale di suonare l'organeto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

e sta roba qua...

[video=youtube;Oz1lYc3NfoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz1lYc3NfoM[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e sta roba qua...
> 
> [video=youtube;Oz1lYc3NfoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz1lYc3NfoM[/video]


Ma dai che osiamo di più... ascoltare questa Polacca di Chopin:carneval:

[video=youtube;FdQUKeHuymA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdQUKeHuymA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma dai che osiamo di più... ascoltare questa Polacca di Chopin:carneval:
> 
> [video=youtube;FdQUKeHuymA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdQUKeHuymA[/video]


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Ma se pole...così eh?

[video=youtube;_if3nhq64pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_if3nhq64pE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Non è meglio così...

[video=youtube;hsyhF6YHPgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsyhF6YHPgA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

[video=youtube;-H1KaEY0O3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H1KaEY0O3A[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (11 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;-H1KaEY0O3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H1KaEY0O3A[/video]


[video=youtube;TuqR2cjXVvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuqR2cjXVvA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> [video=youtube;TuqR2cjXVvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuqR2cjXVvA[/video]


ld:ld:ld:ld::scared::scared::sca  red::viking::viking::viking:
Lo stramaledetto olandese volante quello che ha massacrato tutta l'arte di suonare bach all'organo quello che ha pervertito la mente di molti giovani organisti...

Se ne fosse rimasto a suonare il cembalo...io ammazzooooooooooo....

[video=youtube;vs1XR-FR8Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs1XR-FR8Vs[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Nevrosi allo stadio puro...

[video=youtube;PhRa3REdozw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhRa3REdozw[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ld:ld:ld:ld::scared::scared::sca  red::viking::viking::viking:
> Lo stramaledetto olandese volante quello che ha massacrato tutta l'arte di suonare bach all'organo quello che ha pervertito la mente di molti giovani organisti...
> 
> Se ne fosse rimasto a suonare il cembalo..*.io ammazzooooooooooo....
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ld:ld:ld:ld::scared::scared::sca  red::viking::viking::viking:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

Qualche nebbia abita in questo cervello...ma povero Bach...sa falo sto qua...

L'è mato...

[video=youtube;WzW-8nkFlh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzW-8nkFlh8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

E qua casca rovinosamente l'asino...sui grandi capolavori Bachiani...
Se solo io ti vedo mettere i piedi così sulla pedaliera...te boccio...altro che...diploma...pardiona...

[video=youtube;HtFMxFQrKc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtFMxFQrKc4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

Osserviamo la somma grazia del grande Richter...
E sentiamo come la musica vive il suo discorso invadendo il nostro animo senza che ci sentiamo aggrediti dentro...violentati...ma persuasi....

Peccato per Ton che grazie a youtube i giovani riscoprano gli antichi valori...

[video=youtube;bkQxrdOk8Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQxrdOk8Us[/video]

La tecnica di Richter è perfetta per l'organo.

Vorrei vedere io Ton...con le Choral fantasie di reger...eheheheeheh:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

e richter usciva da sta scuola qui...in cui non si scherza e suonare l'organo è na roba seria.

[video=youtube;tLhIxA9V2ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLhIxA9V2ME[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qua casca rovinosamente l'asino...sui grandi capolavori Bachiani...
> Se solo io ti vedo mettere i piedi così sulla pedaliera...te boccio...altro che...diploma...pardiona...
> 
> [video=youtube;HtFMxFQrKc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtFMxFQrKc4[/video]


E la scimmia è cascata rovinosamente al suolo.
E qui l'asino casca rovinosamente sulla pedaliera.
Le scarpe son lustre però:carneval:
E Bach resta immenso per omnia secula seculorum.
Amen e così sia!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E la scimmia è cascata rovinosamente al suolo.
> E qui l'asino casca rovinosamente sulla pedaliera.
> Le scarpe son lustre però:carneval:
> E Bach resta immenso per omnia secula seculorum.
> Amen e così sia!


Ma hai ascoltato RIchter?
Benedetto sia lo youtube...
Come mostro sempre agli allievi abbiamo almeno 3 incisioni della Passacaglia di Bach ad opera di Richter e tutte e tre su organi diversi con un taglio interpretativo diverso.
La fortuna di Ton...è solo che nel 1981 a soli 55 anni è schiattato Richter, forte bevitore e fumatore, per altro.

Sempre con youtube è mostrabile ai giovini...che già nel 1947 Walcha registrava Bach a Cappel su organi tedeschi del seicento, mostrando che tutto quello che dice di essere sua farina Koopman, i tedeschi lo hanno sempre saputo...

Altresì le vecchie incisioni mostrano che non è affatto vero che suonavano tutto estremamente legato e impastato...i vecchi decani...tedeschi....

Come in Italia Tagliawisky...ossia Luigi Ferdinando Tagliavini...ha avuto gioco forza...con il ritiro dei grandi...Germani, Volpi, Esposito, Vignanelli...

Con il regno degli anticristi a cui assistiamo oggi...

Ma hanno pagato...comunque...

COn la diserzione totale del popolo ai concerti d'organo...dove un tempo...un Germani riempiva ogni chiesa...e le sale rai....

[video=youtube;DYQIz6icPZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYQIz6icPZg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Muti e sottratti al popolo i grandi organi Tamburini degli auditorium rai di Napoli, Torino...

Altre epoche altri uomini...

[video=youtube;qYVoOqs5V-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYVoOqs5V-A[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osserviamo *la somma grazia del grande Richter...
> E sentiamo come la musica vive il suo discorso invadendo il nostro animo senza che ci sentiamo aggrediti dentro...violentati...ma persuasi....*
> 
> Peccato per Ton che grazie a youtube i giovani riscoprano gli antichi valori...
> ...


Sì.. somma grazia.

Volevo punzecchiare un po' no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

L'Organo Monumentale "Francesco La Grassa"

L'ORGANARO

Francesco La Grassa nacque a Palermo nel 1802. Dalla biografia, scritta dal nipote, si sa che il La Grassa, all’età di 15 anni, costruì il primo organo e lo vendette ad un parroco di campagna per la sua chiesa.E, poco più che ventenne, aveva già costruito una ventina di organi.Nel 1836, incaricato dall’arciprete Salvatore Mauro, iniziò il suo più grande capolavoro, il monumentale organo che si trova oggi nella chiesa di S. Pietro a Trapani, organo costato a Francesco La Grassa 11 anni di lavoro e fatica. Si presume che, molte sere, stanco, si addormentasse vicino all’organo, e, al risveglio, aggiungesse nuovi registri, come se l’organo stesso gli desse ispirazione. Corse voce che egli volle riprodurre, in questo strumento, i suoni ascoltati dalle bande che suonavano per le vie della nostra città durante le processioni (in occasione di festini e delle processioni religiose). L’organo di S. Pietro, completato solo nel 1847, è oggi uno dei più complessi strumenti costruiti in Europa - con le sette tastiere distribuite in tre consolles - ed è l’orgoglio dell’intera popolazione trapanese.Francesco La Grassa progettò anche la facciata centrale e scolpì i simboli allegorici degli strumenti musicali, curando molto l’estetica : pare che Francesco, nello scolpire l’angelo che si trova nella facciata centrale, abbia preso come modello il volto del suo ultimogenito.Egli fu il braccio e la mente di quest’organo: fu falegname, tornitore, ebanista, fabbro, fonditore, meccanico, lavoratore delle pelli per la costruzione dei mantici, fabbricante dei tasti delle tastiere e stagnaro.
I suoi organi sono unici, anche perché sono stati costruiti con metodi che lui stesso aveva inventato.
Nel 1845 presentò un progetto per la costruzione dell’organo della Cattedrale di Monreale che, però, venne scartato. Ma, poco dopo, Francesco potè rifarsi costruendo un organo nell’abbazia di San Martino delle Scale.
Altri organi importanti di Francesco La Grassa furono quello per la chiesa di San Francesco di Paola di Palermo, quello per la chiesa madre di Sciacca e quello per il Collegio di Maria in Santa Margherita ad Agrigento.
Francesco La Grassa morì a Cammarata (Palermo) il 19 novembre del 1868.


----------

